# S2 vs. S3 - what are the differences between the frames?



## petalpower

Been seriously thinking about trying a Cervelo. I've been waiting to get a demo on a S3, but that is still a few days to a week away.

From looking at the website, I'm unable to determine the differences between the S2 and S3? I'm assuming it's the stiffness and weight ( stiffer and lighter on the S3?).

Also, as adamant trainer and occasional racer, will I even notice the difference from the S2 and S3? The price difference could buy some nice(er) wheels.

Thanks!


----------



## giro_man

Only the S5 VWD is lighter in weight than the S3. Neither the S2 or the S5 base or S5 Team are lighter in weight than the S3. S2 owners love the performance of their bikes but usually agree that the ride can sometimes be somewhat harsh. It is the tradeoff for the performance of the bike. There is no tradeoff with the S3. In my opinion, the S3 has as much or nearly as much vertical compliance as an RS which is known for its smooth ride. There should be a noticeable difference between the S2 and S3 on rough pavement.


----------



## Akez

Go with the S3. Ride is much nicer.


----------



## Ivanuscg

*S3*

Sounds like money isn't an issue, so go with the S3. I personally have a S2 and am perfectly happy with it. The ride is a little harsh, but overall the bike is incredible and fast. Prior to buying my S2 I rode Pinarello, Scott, Specialized, and Cannondale of similarly priced bikes. I always came back to Cervelo. I was debating between the S1 and S2, but realized I wasn't going to be buying another bike for quite a few years so I went with the S2, no regrets. Good luck with your purchase, either way you'll be getting a great bike.


----------

